# Hand Tools



## Franko (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## sgisler (Jul 10, 2015)

Now, that's just weird. Lol


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 10, 2015)

As a hobby blacksmith that looks like a combo of skill and a lot of work.  Wow.


----------



## Andre (Jul 10, 2015)

You found it!

The Turboencabulator left ball nut crank adjustment tool. The only one in existence.


----------



## Franko (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, it is designed to remove and install impossible snap rings.

P.S. It doesn't work either.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 10, 2015)

The wrench was designed by Industrial Designer Paul Julius Martus from Grand Rapids, MI and is cast bronze.


----------



## Franko (Jul 10, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> The wrench was designed by Industrial Designer Paul Julius Martus from Grand Rapids, MI and is cast bronze.



Good snooping, RJ. I got the link in email from one of my strange friends, but I couldn't find any attribution.


----------



## Dracen knights (Jul 10, 2015)

I was wondering if they made them left handed as well. Then you could say you had a left handed wrench...LOL


----------



## brino (Jul 10, 2015)

The evolution of the wrench...*......opposable* *thumb!
*
-brino


----------



## Franko (Jul 10, 2015)

Dracen, the big one on the right is left-handed.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 10, 2015)

Dracen knights said:


> I was wondering if they made them left handed as well. Then you could say you had a left handed wrench...LOL


The wrench on the right is obviously a left handed wrench.

sorry brino, your last post came through while I was typing.


----------



## Dracen knights (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol hadnt paid attention that close just thought it would be funny..


----------



## hman (Jul 10, 2015)

Wowsers!!!  Great find, and thanks for posting.  I'm actually torn between being creeped out (imagining the adjusting worm installed in the back of my own hand) and ROTFLMAO.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 11, 2015)

I guess that's used to hand tighten things.....


----------



## darkzero (Jul 11, 2015)

Funny I saw this posted on GJ also. Don't forget the hammer to go with it. Same designer. Wish you could buy those, I'd like to send someone one.


----------



## Dr944S2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi,

I would say: "Give me a hand" has another meaning now.

Regard,

Jürgen


----------



## hman (Jul 18, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Funny I saw this posted on GJ also. Don't forget the hammer to go with it. Same designer. Wish you could buy those, I'd like to send someone one.



I can't really tell from the color ... but are those BRASS knuckles???


----------



## turnitupper (Jul 18, 2015)

hman said:


> Wowsers!!!  Great find, and thanks for posting.  I'm actually torn between being creeped out (imagining the adjusting worm installed in the back of my own hand) and ROTFLMAO.


Wowsers?. Are you Inspector Gadget's alter ego by any chance?.
John.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 18, 2015)

That is a silly design. You don't want knuckles hitting your work. As an aside,you'd swat work with the SIDE of the fist,not the knuckles anyway.

The wrench doesn't make it either. Both these items are not well designed.


----------



## hman (Jul 19, 2015)

george wilson said:


> That is a silly design. You don't want knuckles hitting your work. As an aside,you'd swat work with the SIDE of the fist,not the knuckles anyway.
> 
> The wrench doesn't make it either. Both these items are not well designed.



George, you're absolutely right .... from a practical point of view.  But since when has *ART* had anything to do with practicality????  And no, I'm definitely not using that term in the same sense as I've used it in previous posts admiring your work.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 19, 2015)

My art always  has practical use. When tools are the subject,they really should retain their use.


----------



## uncle harry (Jul 19, 2015)

hman said:


> George, you're absolutely right .... from a practical point of view.  But since when has *ART* had anything to do with practicality????  And no, I'm definitely not using that term in the same sense as I've used it in previous posts admiring your work.



So, as an artist formally trained in Industrial Design, I consider art to be a part of good product design. (However, I'm not offended by your comment). Good industrial designers have had extensive exposure & "hands on" prototype building.  I have three cardinal rules for machines I design to be operated by people. They are: 1.- They must be safe to operate, 2- They should look good (friendly appearance), & 3- They have to work. That includes ease of maintainance or repair.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 19, 2015)

We seem to be in agreement, uncle Harry.


----------



## hman (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll agree with both of you.  I used to design and build assembly line equipment for Hewlett-Packard, and Uncle Harry's principles were indeed very important for all the machines I did.

I guess I might not have expressed myself as well as I could in my previous post.  It kinda boils down to the difference between the "art" that an artist produces (for art's sake) and the art that's involved in good machine or product design.  And of course, the latter category includes consumer goods, etc.  

I recall occasionally visiting the industrial designers at HP who were working on future calculators.  Very impressive work!  One of them, Dan Kvitka, has since gained fame as a wood turner and photographer.  http://www.mintmuseum.org/mason/masonsite/kvitka.html http://www.kvitkaphotography.com/


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 19, 2015)

24" adjustable love wrench! " I love you this much ". Weird for sure.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 21, 2016)

I WAS THINKING THE WRENCH COULD ALSO BE A MONKEY's HAND 
THUS THE MONKEY WRENCH , LEFT HANDED , OF COURSE .


----------

